# Rainfurrest - Seattle, WA



## Ricky (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone going to this con?

Oh, and if someone wants to split a room let me know.  I got shafted out of my original rooming plans due to furry flakiness so I've reserved a room but it's just me so far.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting... Im going to Seatle Washington soon for vacation. I might go somehow but since im going to seatle with family i might not go  When is fur fest? Also can you post more details on it?


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.rainfurrest.org/2009/index.php

that is the official site =3 

it is in september and the theme is zombies!!! hehe

i live in seattle so yes i will be going (actually going to try to get a dealer table)
so if anyone is going stop by to see me and my art *dances* i'll be the short girl with a fox tail strapped to her butt with pencil/marker/pen and sketchbook in hand =3 lol

sry cant help you with the room thing tho =(


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Aww I can't go then caus eI'm going to seatle on august 9th


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 13, 2009)

I live right across the street from the con hotel  You'll see me around the con a lot in my otter fursuit ^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 14, 2009)

Zombies!? Dammit to Hell!!! I need a job...


----------



## Mr. Platypus (Jul 14, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Zombies!? Dammit to Hell!!! I need a job...


Yeah, so do I considering I'm only 4 hours away and financially no way to pull it off or I would soooo be there. I want to tell Voodoowolf thanks in person (she'll be creating a pic for my avatar), want to go to Seattle as it's one of my favorite cities, and zombies...I like zombies. They remind me of me without coffee. Besides, really curious as to what a furry convention is like.

I wonder if adding "Want finances to purchase a fursuit" to my resume would up my chances of employment any? Should I hold my breath? Didn't think so.

I'm going to go back to my burrow and sulk now. 
*stomps webbed feet and makes for dark hole*


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Zombies!? Dammit to Hell!!! I need a job...



i'm with ya on that one too i only get to go cuz i'm 20 mins from seattle but so far i almost have enough for admission from doing commissions here =P 
*holds up a sign that says "starving artist will sketch for food and a fur suit"*


----------



## Ricky (Jul 28, 2009)

Update:  room is full...

Nobody else is going?


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 28, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Update:  room is full...
> 
> Nobody else is going?



I've been thinking about going.


----------



## Saka (Jul 31, 2009)

I am soooo going!!~


----------



## composite_beast (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm going.  Need to network on roomshare, though, unless I win the lottery or something.  Too late to get a dealer table (and the state tax thing is weird) but I reserved an art panel.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll be there, and hopefully I'll socialize more this year then last year.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 6, 2009)

I shall be there, for Friday and Saturday   I finagled Saturday off at one of my jobs. (yes, I'm a furry with TWO jobs!) I'll be floating around, and I hope to be more social at this con too lol.  I tend to be a bit shy around people in person.  So if you see me, come up and say "HI!"


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2009)

Feel free to say hi to me as well -- I'm pretty friendly :roll:

I'll have a black and white fluffy tail, and my pic is in my profile.

...or should we all meet up at some point?  That could be fun ^^


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Unless something drastic happens I will be going.  don't have a room yet but think another fur from my area is going.  but still, it looks to be fun.


----------



## Jack (Aug 8, 2009)

i'm going! 
as long as the non-rev flights hold out. (which they should!)


----------



## Chainy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm gonna try to get there. I REALLY hope I can get there.


----------



## Anuvia (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll be going if I can find a room XD


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, I am thinking about going, but I'm kind of chicken, I really have no idea as to what to expect and... Well let me start of saying I am realy realy new to furrydom; little more then a week. But I am building a fursuit (which is looking awesome by the way!) and I am thinking about going to rainfurrest (I live in the seattle area)... But my biggest thing is I just don't know what to expect, and I don't know anyone  that will be going or locally... So...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 19, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> Hi, I am thinking about going, but I'm kind of chicken, I really have no idea as to what to expect and... Well let me start of saying I am realy realy new to furrydom; little more then a week. But I am building a fursuit (which is looking awesome by the way!) and I am thinking about going to rainfurrest (I live in the seattle area)... But my biggest thing is I just don't know what to expect, and I don't know anyone  that will be going or locally... So...



Whenever confronting a problem like this you have to assess whether the benefits outweigh the risk.


----------



## princessbunny99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm goin! :3


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope I'll be able to *Crosses fingers*


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 23, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> Hi, I am thinking about going, but I'm kind of chicken, I really have no idea as to what to expect and... Well let me start of saying I am realy realy new to furrydom; little more then a week. But I am building a fursuit (which is looking awesome by the way!) and I am thinking about going to rainfurrest (I live in the seattle area)... But my biggest thing is I just don't know what to expect, and I don't know anyone  that will be going or locally... So...



This is why I think this con is good for breaking in people who are new to the furry thing.  RF's predecessor was my first con ever.  People here are friendly.  There's stuff to do for most of the day.  I think one of the activities in the various room is an hour long thing directly for those who are new to the fandom.  And from what I know, it's one of the smaller cons, so you shouldn't feel so intimidated   Show up, be nice and friendly and you should be fine.  If all else fails, bring a sketch pad and sit down next to any group that's drawing and start talking.


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 23, 2009)

that settles it I am 100% there providing I can find a hotel room to share and I can get the days off from work  I'm soo psyched!!!


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going unless funding just falls through.  I am a non smoker, so want the room that way, but other than that, I will gladly share with anyone who wants to room, male/female/other it wont bother me a bit.  I will know more in the next week or by next weekend at least, then I will book a room.  sorry for such late notice, but Im building my house and getting all the money stuff sorted out.  but I need a break and this is purfect.  I'm in montana and its only 11 hr drive.

woot


----------



## kayfox (Aug 23, 2009)

The hotel is 100% non smoking.

-- 
Kyle Fox
Operations Manager 
RainFurrest 2009


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 24, 2009)

nice, I don't have anything against smoking, its just I remember when I ran my conventions (gaming convention company in the south  WAR!zone 54 shows in 6 years 1991-97) that one of the features was the ability to match people to rooms who were/were not smoking etc.  The laws were different back then, but it was still an added bonus that I offered.   

But still things are on track will let everyone know this weekend/early next week.  you can open post or private me, but Im a grey muzzle wolf, who has been Conning since the mid 80's.  Looking forward to my first furry event in over 8 years so this is kinda like being a con virgin again........um ok thats a real streatch but......


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna plan a lunch/dinner sort of thing?


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Ricky, I'd be up for a lunch or dinner kinda thing, planning on going to the goh dinner and also planning on putting together an all ages room party since the other one is 21+, but other then that yeah get a few furries together and get some lunch or dinner sounds fun


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> Hi Ricky, I'd be up for a lunch or dinner kinda thing, planning on going to the goh dinner and also planning on putting together an all ages room party since the other one is 21+, but other then that yeah get a few furries together and get some lunch or dinner sounds fun



Nice!  Well it's a ways away but if anyone else would like to join say so then we can all agree on a time/place I guess once we're closer to the con!


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

still waiting on the bank for the house loan but Im game, would love to meet some more furries.


----------



## Kitesuna (Aug 27, 2009)

I will be there, I may be cosplaying as a Hunter special infected from Left4Dead, we'll see. 

I'll also be putting a lot of fursuit items up for grabs in the art show!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 30, 2009)

Well one yes and one maybe for a lunch or dinner thing...

If anyone else would be interested speak up...  If there's a large group we'd probably want to arrange something otherwise it would be a "who cares lets just meet up and go somewhere" type of thing.

I'm good either way but I think it would be cool to see the faces behind some of the text here.


----------



## straydog (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm goin. X_X


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm considering going, probably depends on my funds and work schedule. I just moved to the area.. so it's not far from me at least. xD


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm still going. 

First con and all that jazz.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2009)

NICE!  See you all there!

You can probably find me at the bar B)


----------



## emptyF (Sep 4, 2009)

goddamn i want to go, i just need more funds!


----------



## Prince Karo (Sep 7, 2009)

I will most certainly be there.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't go. T-T
Maybe next year. :3


----------



## Tiggress (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be there =3 So excited. I haven't been to a Northwest con since Conifur bit the dust.
<3


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 9, 2009)

Tiggress said:


> I'll be there =3 So excited. I haven't been to a Northwest con since Conifur bit the dust.
> <3



Yay!


----------



## Angel With The Scab Wings (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll be there more likely than not, as long as work doesn't interfere.  I live in Tacoma and this will be my first convention as well. 

Please, if anyone wants to befriend me for this convention so I can have someone to hang out with, please contact me!

FA: scabwingedangel
DA: nandobaggins


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 17, 2009)

Wooo! Fun starts tomorrow.


----------



## CrevanEmbrust (Sep 22, 2009)

aaaaawwwww I want to Cry. I live like 15 mins away and I didn't know it was happening until today T^T

Why, WHYYYYY did I have to be late....


----------



## Zavian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rainfurrest was amazing! My mate and I had a blast and meeting Kyell Gold and Rikoshi was awesome. Got to do some art for them and they even mentioned me on episode 10 of Unsheathed. Awesomeness!

Oh and btw...Snow Leopard in Vancouver. Would love to meet other furres in the area. Feel free to check out my page under user Zavian. 

~Zav


----------



## gotorightway123 (Sep 23, 2009)

it is in september and the theme is zombies!!! hehe

i live in seattle so yes i will be going (actually going to try to get a dealer table)
so if anyone is going stop by to see me and my art *dances* i'll be the short girl with a fox tail strapped to her butt with pencil/marker/pen and sketchbook in hand =3 lol


----------



## RainRat (Oct 13, 2009)

Marfles and I made a video out of our RainFurrest footage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87mX31mhJz8


----------

